# Preparing for Mexico!



## Hollypop1986 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi all! My name is Holly, I am 26yrs old, with two children ages 4 & 8 months.  I am married to a Mexican citizen, who will, in all likelihood, be deported sometime in the next 6 months. Anyway, I am trying to prepare to move my family down there (we will initially be in Puebla, Puebla) and I have been reading and hanging out on the forum for the past several days. Fortunately, I am already fluent in Spanish and my 4 yr old is bilingual, so that shouldn't be too much of an issue!! 

I do have some questions though... I have read many discussion topics on FM 2, FM 3, FMM, etc. and while it is still a bit confusing, it seems there is a different process for someone married to a Mexican citizen? I saw a few mentions of it only taking 2 years for permanent residency, and you don't have an income minimum as you would for a temporary visa? Idk... I was looking online, and all I could find was permanent resident visa applications for dependent a of Mexican citizens, but nothing on spouses? While I'm on the topic of dependents, does anyone know how that works? Whether its immediate or if it can take up to 6 months as well?

Also, I was wanting to take my car, but it seems like the better option would be to sell and buy a Mexican made car, major bummer.... Not that I have a super nice. Car or anything, just sentimental value, my pops got it for me right before his passing. Oh we'll, all good things must end at some point I guess!

Anyone else go through a similar situation as me? I would love to connect with people who have had similar experiences!!!


Thanks so much for any help! Sooooooo glad I found this forum!!!!


Holly


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Hollypop1986 said:


> Hi all! My name is Holly, I am 26yrs old, with two children ages 4 & 8 months.  I am married to a Mexican citizen, who will, in all likelihood, be deported sometime in the next 6 months. Anyway, I am trying to prepare to move my family down there (we will initially be in Puebla, Puebla) and I have been reading and hanging out on the forum for the past several days. Fortunately, I am already fluent in Spanish and my 4 yr old is bilingual, so that shouldn't be too much of an issue!!
> 
> I do have some questions though... I have read many discussion topics on FM 2, FM 3, FMM, etc. and while it is still a bit confusing, it seems there is a different process for someone married to a Mexican citizen? I saw a few mentions of it only taking 2 years for permanent residency, and you don't have an income minimum as you would for a temporary visa? Idk... I was looking online, and all I could find was permanent resident visa applications for dependent a of Mexican citizens, but nothing on spouses? While I'm on the topic of dependents, does anyone know how that works? Whether its immediate or if it can take up to 6 months as well?
> 
> ...


Holly, Buena Suerte and Beinvenidos to the Forum.

There are no longer FM2 or FM3's for newbies There are now Residente Permanente and Residente Temporal in addition to FMM (Tourist) Visa. You need to begin the process at the Mexican Consulate that serves your USA city.

As to bringing the car, this is a function of Aduana, not INM - immigration. There are restrictions and fees to "nationalizing" a NOB car. More information on this, and the actual permit, can be obtained online. It is called a TIP, but once you get your visa to live here, you may not, depending on the car, be able to keep it.

Here's my suggestion: Use the SEARCH function on the menu bar above and type in INM, TIP, automobiles, etc and you'll find a lot of threads about all this. Take 25% of it as fact, but use the links you'll find to the true web sites to guide your move.

It is not a daunting task, you're raising two little ones, that IS a daunting task. Just do not get flustered, the answers are all there and having a Mexican spouse and being fluent in Spanish is your leg up.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The Residente Permanente visa, as a familial, will prohibit you or him from driving a US plated vehicle, so you might as well plan on having to buy another in Mexico. If you are pre-approved for that visa, you will have a single entry within 6 months, then 30 days to report to INM and start the process to complete the visa. During that period, your Importada Temporal for the car would become invalid, creating problems. So, plan ahead.
As the wife & children of a national, I think you may be free of any financial proofs of income; however, since your husband is not currently working in Mexico and able to prove that he can support you, that may be an issue. The consulate can answer those questions and that is where you must start.
You may be able to get the children registered as Mexican citizens, by their father being a national, and get them Mexican passports at the same consulate. Inquire there, if you have not already done that.
Buena suerte.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

The 2 years you heard about is perhaps the shortcut to getting Mexican _nationality_ due to being the spouse of a Mexican. I’m not sure about the shortcut to permanent residence – I didn’t have one, but I came 15 years ago, under the previous system. 

There’s no shortcut, though, to getting the _initial residence permit_ due to being married to a Mexican. You might likely be able to get your residence permit under the “family dependent” category – however I wouldn’t exactly call it a “short cut” – although, as RVGringo says, it may be complicated if he doesn’t have a job yet.

According to Article 30, A-II of the Constitution, your children are Mexican nationals if your husband was born in Mexico:


> A) Son mexicanos por nacimiento:
> […]
> II. Los que nazcan en el extranjero, hijos de padres mexicanos nacidos en territorio nacional, de padre mexicano nacido en territorio nacional, o de madre mexicana nacida en territorio nacional;


Rough translation: “The following are Mexican by birth:
[…]
II. Any person born abroad to parents born in Mexico, to a Mexican father born in Mexico, or to a Mexican mother born in Mexico.”

To claim their Mexican nationality, I think you have to go to a Mexican consulate and get their “Mexican birth certificate for a Mexican born abroad” (_acta de nacimiento para persona nacida en el extranjero_). You will likely have to present your and your husband’s proof of identity and proof of your respective citizenship – or at least of _his_ Mexican nationality, and the children’s birth certificates, but I’m just speculating – they will tell you at the consulate what you need. When you get the kids’ Mexican birth certificates, get a few copies of each one, because you will likely need them for several different purposes – school registration, getting Mexican passports, and so forth.

As Mexicans, your children don’t have to, and indeed are _not supposed to_ enter Mexico as foreigners requiring residence visas.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Also, of course, google "Spouse of Mexican Citizen" and see what you get.

There are translations (pretty good ones) of the new laws available, and reading them may ease your mind. Even if you had a job in MX, you would be considered the "dependent" of the Mexican national. Being the PARENT of citizens (and you are the parent of two) makes it easier to become a citizen of a country than being the spouse, FWIW.


----------



## Hollypop1986 (Jul 27, 2013)

Ahhh... Thank you all so very much for your input!!! It helps a lot! Before posting anything, I was kind of browsing and searching threads, and kept finding older info from several years ago, so that's why I created a new one, to get some updated information!! 

FHBoy: Thanks for all the search tips! I am so new to this, and just learning what abbreviations to use and what they mean! I was lucky to find this forum because before that, I didn't even know that people moving to another country were called Expats! Having the right terminology opens new worlds!

RVGringo: I stopped by my local Mexican Consulate and it seems getting dual citizenship for the children is going to be a very easy process, so that's good to know! They already have their US Passports, however, because I didn't know how all that worked... And as far as my husband working, I think it will probably be close to a year before I get down there. He will be sent down there sometime in the next 6 months, as early as November, as late as January, but we have discussed that I would really like for him to get a job and get things settled, place to stay, stability, etc. before the kids and I join him. There's nothing scarier to me than the thought of moving to a country without any income, when my husband has been here for the past 20 years, regardless of actual income law requirements!

maesonna: Thanks for that information... I was actually kind of hoping to be able to leave the kids as US citizens with Mexican residency, without getting their dual citizenship, for the simple fact that as a person of dual citizenship, you are treated as a citizen of the country you are in, and when in that country, the other country as no jurisdiction. In the case of something happening to the kids, I would far rather the US jump to get them protected than the Mexican government. I don't know... I may be way off here, but it just seems like the US really protects their citizens abroad, and with so much already happening in Mexico, maybe they would not? I just want to make sure my babies are in the best possible situation should some tragedy arise, though, Lord willing, it will not!

SoniaGDL: I would love the link, as long as it isn't against the rules?? I want all the support and info I can get!!


----------



## Sonia GDL (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi Hollypop, the site is [snip]. That's where you can find all the info regarding any immigration issues with US visas, etc. Many times an impossible situation can be made possible, you may be surprised!

I kind of missed the conversation about Mexican citizenship for your kids- basically the deal is that you have to get it, unless you plan to travel out of the country every 6 months to renew their tourist visas. 

They can easily have dual citizenship, you don't renounce any of the benefits of their US citizenship, and it's relatively easy to do. If for any reason you do it in Mexico instead of at your local consulate, what you will need are apostilled copies of their US birth certificates, which will then need to be translated by a 'traductor perito' (expert translator with a special stamp) here in Mexico. You take the birth certificate to a Registro Civil office (they are everywhere) and they will help you in the process of obtaining your child's Mexican birth certificate. 
You can then go and apply for your child's Mexican passport- in Guadalajara, after bringing the correct documents you can receive the passport the same day. 

What happens if you don't get their Mexican citizenship is that, if you try to leave the country with them on an expired tourist visa (i.e. after 180 days) you will be subject to very high fines, and will generally be given hell at the airport by immigration authorities. 

There are also many benefits to having their Mexican birth certificates and citizenship- you will be able to enroll them easily in schools and they will get their CURP (population registration number) which will help you get healthcare for them.


----------



## PanamaJack (Apr 1, 2013)

Hollypop1986 said:


> Ahhh... Thank you all so very much for your input!!! It helps a lot! Before posting anything, I was kind of browsing and searching threads, and kept finding older info from several years ago, so that's why I created a new one, to get some updated information!!
> maesonna: Thanks for that information... I was actually kind of hoping to be able to leave the kids as US citizens with Mexican residency, without getting their dual citizenship, for the simple fact that as a person of dual citizenship, you are treated as a citizen of the country you are in, and when in that country, the other country as no jurisdiction. In the case of something happening to the kids, I would far rather the US jump to get them protected than the Mexican government. I don't know... I may be way off here, but it just seems like the US really protects their citizens abroad, and with so much already happening in Mexico, maybe they would not? I just want to make sure my babies are in the best possible situation should some tragedy arise, though, Lord willing, it will not!
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I strongly suggest dual citizenship ASAP. Do not worry about the USA jumping in for you anywhere. They usually make little, if any effort. Holding two passports is a great advantage and a privilege not to be ignored; even if never used. In your case, it would expedite your own transition to Mexico, with or without a husband, and allow you to gain permanent residency or citizenship as a mother of citizens.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

My understanding of the way it works is that they _are_ Mexican nationals already by virtue of having a Mexican father. What you will be doing by getting their Mexican birth certificates (and, later, their Mexican passports) is not “making them dual citizens” but getting the documents that prove their Mexican nationality.


----------



## gosouth (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi Sonia Gdl, 
I'm also interested in some of the information you have....


----------



## licjohnmitchell (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello Hollypop1986!
Even if things seem a little scary right now, your family has a great future ahead. Once you break free of the chains of bondage that the US has become, you will be so glad life has given you this chance. Do your homework and prepare well and you will be just fine. You have stumbled across a place of friendship here. Go ahead and get over it already and get those kids their mexican birth certificates and passports. Note that you are not "getting them mexican citizenship." They already have that by law. Document it now and save yourself a lot of trouble later. Good luck and welcome to Mexico!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Google translation:


"Visa for temporary or permanent residence to the Institute requested for family unity.

1. Original and copy of valid ID of Mexican valid residence card or foreign person and asks credited link visa for your relative or family.

2. Legible copy of passport or identity card and travel to foreign nationals for visa requested.
The petitioner must prove family ties to the foreign person for requesting the visa, according to the following:

a) If it is the parent of the petitioner must be presented petitioner's birth certificate, original and copy, or

b) If it is a child of the petitioner, you must present the birth certificate of the foreign person for the visa requested in original and copy. This provided the foreign person for which the visa is requested child or teenager who has not married or under its legal representation or adult who is in a state of interdiction and under its representation Legal, or

c) If the petitioner is the spouse, marriage certificate original and copy. In the event that the petitioner must submit either Mexican Mexican marriage certificate.

d) In case the petitioner has proven a double bond with another person, you must submit documentary issued by competent authority, original and copy, which is determined by the dissolution or termination, or
e) In the case of the petitioner concubine, document granted by a competent authority of the country of origin or residence of the foreign person for the visa requested, original and copy, that they have lived with the petitioner in common , steadily and permanently for a minimum period of five years, or

f) If it is a child of the spouse, concubine of the petitioner, it requires:

One. Birth certificate for the foreign person requesting the visa, original and copy,

Two. That the parent of the alien for the requested visa, credit link to the petitioner according to what is stated in paragraphs cod of this, original and copy,

Three. Copy of passport or identity card and spouse travel, concubine of the petitioner, and

Four. Original document issued by competent authority in the other parent of the child consents to the release of his minor son to reside in Mexico.

g) If it is a child or teenager, whose protection is the responsibility of the petitioner, document issued by competent authority, original and copy, or

h) If it is a brother of the petitioner, must file petitioner's birth certificate and birth certificate of the foreign person for the visa requested, original and copy. This provided the foreign person for which the visa is requested child or teenager who has not married and who is under legal representation, or is an adult who is in a state of interdiction and under its legal representation."


"Visa de residencia temporal o permanente solicitada al Instituto por unidad familiar


"1.Original y copia de la identificación oficial vigente del mexicano, o tarjeta de residencia vigente de la persona extranjera que acredita vínculo y solicita visa para su familiar o familiares.
2
Copia legible del pasaporte o documento de identidad y viaje de la persona extranjera para el que se solicita visa.
El promovente debe acreditar vínculo familiar con la persona extranjera para el que solicita la visa, de acuerdo a lo siguiente:
a) Si se trata del padre o madre del promovente, se debe presentar acta de nacimiento del promovente, en original y copia, o
b) Si se trata de un hijo del promovente, se debe presentar acta de nacimiento de la persona extranjera para el que se solicita visa en original y copia. Lo anterior siempre y cuando la persona extranjera para el que se solicita la visa sea niña, niño o adolescente que no haya contraído matrimonio o que esté bajo su representación legal o sea mayor de edad que se encuentre en estado de interdicción y esté bajo su representación legal, o
c) Si se trata del cónyuge del promovente, acta de matrimonio en original y copia. En el caso de que el promovente sea mexicano debe presentar acta de matrimonio mexicana.
d) En caso de que el promovente haya acreditado vínculo de matrimonio con otra persona, debe presentar documental emitida por autoridad competente, en original y copia, en la que se determine la disolución o terminación del mismo, o
e) Si se trata de la concubina o concubinario del promovente, documento otorgado ante autoridad competente del país de origen o residencia de la persona extranjera para el que se solicita visa, en original y copia, que acredite que ha vivido con el promovente en común, en forma constante y permanente por un período mínimo de cinco años, o
f) Si se trata de un hijo del cónyuge, concubina o concubinario del promovente, se requiere:
1. Acta de nacimiento de la persona extranjera para el que se solicita la visa, en original y copia,
2. Que el padre o madre de la persona extranjera para el que se solicita visa, acredite vínculo con el promovente de acuerdo a lo señalado en los incisos c o d del presente, en original y copia,
3. Copia del pasaporte o documento de identidad y viaje del cónyuge, concubina o concubinario del promovente, y
4. Original del documento emitido por autoridad competente en el que el otro padre o madre del menor, consienta la salida de su menor hijo para residir en México.
g) Si se trata de niño, niña o adolescente, cuya tutela se encuentre a cargo del promovente, documento emitido por autoridad competente, en original y copia, o
h) Si se trata de un hermano del promovente, debe presentar acta de nacimiento del promovente y acta de nacimiento de la persona extranjera para el que se solicita visa, en original y copia. Lo anterior siempre y cuando la persona extranjera para el que se solicita la visa sea niña, niño o adolescente que no haya contraído matrimonio y que esté bajo su representación legal, o sea mayor de edad que se encuentre en estado de interdicción y esté bajo su representación legal."

http://www.inm.gob.mx/static/Tramites_LM/Autorizacion_Visas_LM/Visa_unidad_familiar.pdf

It appears if you want a Residente Temporal or Residente Permanente visa for a child of a Mexican citizen it is allowed and can be done when having an address living inside Mexico and no need to have anything to do with a Mexican Consulate abroad. 

They could enter on a FMM tourist card which I see dozens of children of Mexican citizens who immigrated to the US at the Mexicali airport do with their US passport or US passport card and their parents living in the US fly to the interior on a Mexican passport or a Mexican IFE card they have.

Perfectly legal.


----------

